# Key Fob not working 2017 TT Sline



## Audittsline2017

Hi

We have a Audi TT 2017 1.8l.

We do not drive it much and all of a sudden the key fob stopped working.

The spare worked, but when I tried replacing the battery with the one on the spare with the one we use, it still did not work.

Does the key fob need resetting?

And if it is possible, how do you do it?


----------



## Arbalest

No, there is no requirement for a reset after replacing the key fob battery. It could be that when transferring the battery from your spare key you put it in the wrong way round, this is easily done. Alternatively the battery in your spare was almost as dead as the one in your main key fob. So although it worked once, it was on its last legs and had died once transferred. Suggest you get some replacement 2032 batteries; they're very cheap.


----------



## Saturn5

Hi
if a new premium grade battery does not solve the problem you may have the same fault I encountered.

If you shake the fob does it rattle? or if you remove the battery carrier and the key from the fob and tap it into the palm of your hand are there any "black bits" dropping out?

If so a small wire wound ferrite core has broken off the board inside.the fob.New fob and reprogramming BOTH fobs will be required . . . sorry


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, No idea if the MK3 uses the resync procedure as older TTs. 
To resync the C/L
Press lock or unlock on Fob & within 1 minute lock or unlock using key in door, repeat more than once.
Hoggy.


----------



## Audittsline2017

It was the batteries.


----------



## iaintt

I noticed this thread whilst searching for info on a similar problem, so will attach my tuppenceworth in case it helps anyone. After washing my 2018 TT Coupe Sport 2.0 TFSI I found the key fob didn't work, nor did the unused spare. Having convinced myself the washing couldn't be the cause, I read the manual for help. It seems on this particular model, if you hold the back of the fob next to a flat bit on the steering wheel shroud (just below the light control stalk), and press the START button ..... it will start. As far as I'm aware this model does not appear to have an ignition key slot, so much of what I read online was irrelevant. Just place fob against column and car should start. Whilst getting 2 new batteries from my local Audi dealer, the storeman said some cars/key fobs seem to go through a battery in just over a year. Hmmm. It would also appear that even a totally unused spare fob can be dead after 2 years.


----------



## kevin#34

the (smart) key is always transmitting, doesn't matter if it's in the car, in your pocket or on a shelf, so battery is constantly draining.
from my experience, a fresh Duracell lasts around 18 months before you get the low battery warning on the VC or as a fault trough VCDS


----------



## 90TJM

When mine died I tried the spare which was already dead so changed batteries in both keys.Maybe store spare without battery.


----------



## macaddict111

Audittsline2017 said:


> It was the batteries.


Literally anytime I see a "my fob isn't working" thread I'm going to auto-reply:
1. The inductive loop is on the steering column, not the notch by the cupholder. Your fob will work if placed here, I guarantee it.
2. Your battery is in the wrong way or
2. Your replacement battery is dead, buy a new pack and try it both faces up if not sure.

Haha glad it's sorted.


----------



## spidey3

macaddict111 said:


> Literally anytime I see a "my fob isn't working" thread I'm going to auto-reply:
> 1. The inductive loop is on the steering column, not the notch by the cupholder. Your fob will work if placed here, I guarantee it.
> 2. Your battery is in the wrong way or
> 2. Your replacement battery is dead, buy a new pack and try it both faces up if not sure.


You forgot:
4. You forgot to remove the protective sticker from the battery.


----------



## MarksBlackTT

spidey3 said:


> macaddict111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Literally anytime I see a "my fob isn't working" thread I'm going to auto-reply:
> 1. The inductive loop is on the steering column, not the notch by the cupholder. Your fob will work if placed here, I guarantee it.
> 2. Your battery is in the wrong way or
> 2. Your replacement battery is dead, buy a new pack and try it both faces up if not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot:
> 4. You forgot to remove the protective sticker from the battery.
Click to expand...

LOL, just what I did!!!


----------



## mr gee

If you have VCDS, scanning the Central Electronics can give this indication of key fob battery life.

1 Fault Found:
204546 - Remote key 2 
B147A 18 [009] - Current Too Low
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 131
Mileage: 25974 km
Date: 2020.05.29
Time: 09:11:30


----------



## Gnasher

Same issue but I guarantee it's not any of the above problems. Just attempting to get the dealer I bought the car from (2nd hand) to sort it as I only realised it was faulty after the 130 mile drive home lol.

So one key fob hasn't worked since I got the car (2 weeks ago). It's had a new battery which didn't help. I then swapped the battery (including the battery holder) between the 2 keys. Fault stays with the faulty key. Key blade works in the car (indicating it's the correct key blade) and the car will start with the key fob against the steering column (indicating the correct key fob. Had a look (took photos) down the battery compartment of both keys and can't see any differences.

Any other ideas so I know what could be wrong before I speak to the dealer next time? Apart from that, very happy with the car so far!!


----------



## Holt2498

GnasherTTRS said:


> Same issue but I guarantee it's not any of the above problems. Just attempting to get the dealer I bought the car from (2nd hand) to sort it as I only realised it was faulty after the 130 mile drive home lol.
> 
> So one key fob hasn't worked since I got the car (2 weeks ago). It's had a new battery which didn't help. I then swapped the battery (including the battery holder) between the 2 keys. Fault stays with the faulty key. Key blade works in the car (indicating it's the correct key blade) and the car will start with the key fob against the steering column (indicating the correct key fob. Had a look (took photos) down the battery compartment of both keys and can't see any differences.
> 
> Any other ideas so I know what could be wrong before I speak to the dealer next time? Apart from that, very happy with the car so far!!


Hi GnasherTTRS,

I trust that you are well and had a good festive break.

Did you get a resolve to your key fob issue ?

I too bought a used TTS 2015 this week, very pleased with everything with the exception of the spare key fob, I have tried all the above on this thread and I can confirm the battery in the spare fob is working as I see the red led light flashing and this battery also works fine for the main fob.

So in summary, not sure why it does not work, the cars MMI menu also states that there is only 1 key programmed to the car if this makes any sense - any ideas / help please ?


----------



## Pronto

So yesterday I had to use the TT to pick the wife up from work, the car was thick with ice so i had to defrost it, i used a bowl of Luke warm water poured over the drivers door thus avoiding the sticking window bug. i started the car and walked back into the house to put the bowl back (the neighbour was out with his car so safe to do so) got back in the car after defrosting and a mmi message informed me "key out of range" key would not close the car or open the car and after stopping the car it wouldn't restart. but after putting key against the right hand side of the steering wheel where the receiver is the key reset to normal. phew


----------



## Master Yoda

I have had this same problem COUNTLESS times with my 2015 TT S-Line Quattro 2.0 Petrol. There is something VERY wrong with the keyfobs / key locking system with the Audi TT. When mine does this, I can't even lock the car and putting a new battery does NOT help. The issue is nothing to do with a flat battery or the battery being inserted incorrectly.

Sometimes cleaning the inside of the key with rubbing alcohol has helped. Sometimes it has not. Sometimes the car will at least start when you put the key by the steering column, sometimes it won't - the problem will still be there when you switch the car off and often it thinks the key is not in the car. Using an alternative spare key fob sometimes gets it working again, sometimes it doesn't.

The car goes through phases where the keyfob just doesn't work for no reason at all - I've never had anything similar happen with any other cars. This is an Audi inherent fault. At the moment my car is working, but I know the problem will come back for no reason.


----------



## Holt2498

Master Yoda said:


> I have had this same problem COUNTLESS times with my 2015 TT S-Line Quattro 2.0 Petrol. There is something VERY wrong with the keyfobs / key locking system with the Audi TT. When mine does this, I can't even lock the car and putting a new battery does NOT help. The issue is nothing to do with a flat battery or the battery being inserted incorrectly.
> 
> Sometimes cleaning the inside of the key with rubbing alcohol has helped. Sometimes it has not. Sometimes the car will at least start when you put the key by the steering column, sometimes it won't - the problem will still be there when you switch the car off and often it thinks the key is not in the car. Using an alternative spare key fob sometimes gets it working again, sometimes it doesn't.
> 
> The car goes through phases where the keyfob just doesn't work for no reason at all - I've never had anything similar happen with any other cars. This is an Audi inherent fault. At the moment my car is working, but I know the problem will come back for no reason.


This sounds very annoying, I am going to try taking apart and cleaning with alcohol as you have. The problem is that mine has not worked since picking the car up, in addition the car went into to AUDI in 2019 for diagnostics and as it had been used infrequently (and not trickle charged) the main car battery needed to be replaced and coded to the car. I am wondering whether this has added to or caused the issue as when the then owner had the issue he was abroad with the car in Spain and it was AUDI in FEUNGEROLA who completed the work and I would doubt he had both keys with him at the time.

Anyway I think maybe a trip to my local AUDI to sort out.


----------



## kevin#34

do a scan with VCDS/OBD 11 if you can, and check for error codes
sounds your keys could be ok, and the issue caused by the antenna in the car



Master Yoda said:


> I have had this same problem COUNTLESS times with my 2015 TT S-Line Quattro 2.0 Petrol. There is something VERY wrong with the keyfobs / key locking system with the Audi TT. When mine does this, I can't even lock the car and putting a new battery does NOT help. The issue is nothing to do with a flat battery or the battery being inserted incorrectly.
> 
> Sometimes cleaning the inside of the key with rubbing alcohol has helped. Sometimes it has not. Sometimes the car will at least start when you put the key by the steering column, sometimes it won't - the problem will still be there when you switch the car off and often it thinks the key is not in the car. Using an alternative spare key fob sometimes gets it working again, sometimes it doesn't.
> 
> The car goes through phases where the keyfob just doesn't work for no reason at all - I've never had anything similar happen with any other cars. This is an Audi inherent fault. At the moment my car is working, but I know the problem will come back for no reason.


----------



## Gizmo68

mr gee said:


> If you have VCDS, scanning the Central Electronics can give this indication of key fob battery life.


I have the same DTC:

1 Fault Found:
204546 - Remote key 2
B147A 18 [009] - Current Too Low
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 7
Reset counter: 187
Mileage: 74767 km
Date: 2021.09.30
Time: 16:29:14

So changed the battery and although the red LED on the remote now flashes it won't open, lock or start the car (even with the back of the key placed in the correct position of the steering column).

Swapped batteries (c/w battery holder) on the remotes and that key is still not recognised by the car (it's the correct key blade for the door)

Any ideas??


----------



## shtt

Hoggy said:


> Hi, No idea if the MK3 uses the resync procedure as older TTs.
> To resync the C/L
> Press lock or unlock on Fob & within 1 minute lock or unlock using key in door, repeat more than once.
> Hoggy.


Can confirm that this works on MK3.


----------



## Nikolas

Same issue as above regarding the remote key fob for my Audi TT 1.8 (2018). 
My primary key fob unlocked the car, I entered, however, I could not start the engine. I got out, and the key fob was dead. I could not lock the car. I replaced the battery CR 2032 but still, it did not work.
Left the car unlocked, , and went home to pick up the spare key fob. The spare one works ok. 
I replaced a couple of batteries in my primary key fob and it still does not work. 
Can anyone help, please?


----------



## Drift

There's no need to leave the car unlocked. You can use the physical key inside of the fob to lock and unlock the car, although you will find that the alarm goes off when you unlock it that way.


----------



## Nikolas

The issue was not that I left the car unlocked. The issue was that all of a sudden the fob key stop working and if I did not have my spare fob within reach I would be stranded! After about a day it started working again . I do not know what the problem was.


----------



## kevin#34

you can open the door and start the engine even if the FOB battery has died; very probably that battery is going to dye in a few days, better to buy a new battery to bring with you, just in case


----------



## Nikolas

Thank you. The issue I had was after I replaced the battery. I could not start the engine without the remote key fob working. When I pressed the start/stop button it gave an error.


----------



## kevin#34

you have to place the FOB in contact with the steering column (there is a symbol on it), probably on the left side, on a LHD model


----------



## Nikolas

kevin#34 said:


> you have to place the FOB in contact with the steering column (there is a symbol on it), probably on the left side, on a LHD model


Thank you I'll try to find it


----------



## killowen

spidey3 said:


> You forgot:
> 4. You forgot to remove the protective sticker from the battery.


Yes !!! I forgot to remove the protective sticker - thank you thank you.


----------

